# How do you keep the chicken house clean?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

This is really frustrating. I clean it out and spread new bedding every day, but the chickens still manage to get their feet all messy with manure and then dirty the eggs in the nesting place. :hair: The floor is dirt, but I spread a leaf/pine needle bedding over it.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I do the deep litter method and only clean my chicken house out twice a year. I just put down more wood chips and DE between cleanings. I clean nesting boxes more often but I do that whenever I see they need it. If I have a dirty egg I just just some fine sandpaper and clean it off.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I try deep bed method but with only 5 1/2 feet to work with, it's hard. I clean once a month, but i have noticed that the chicken poop is wetter now than when i started years ago. I think it is the formula they use with soy protein instead of animal protein. Lots of shavings, i use stall-dry in the winter, i am experimenting with shredded paper mixed with shavings right now b/c i had two giant bags of shredded paper. It seems to work ok.

I clean the eggs with a damp washcloth, and if i have any stains the Mr. Clean "Magic Eraser" does a great job. I also have brown eggs b/c white stains way too easily.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a 12x12 chain link pen with a roof for our chickens. The floor is dirt, and that gets raked out every day so it stays clean. Takes about 2 minutes, as there is a compost pile is right near the chicken pen. Then the nesting boxes -- oy -- they have hay in them and sometimes it does get dirty before the bedding gets changed out. Overall though, my husband keeps it pretty clean in there. (he takes care of chickens, I take care of goaties


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

The floor under my roosting rod is rabbit wire so the droppings go into a trap under the floor I clean every 4 months. What doesnt fall thru gets shoveled out to a compost pile once a week. The run is dirt so I rototill that a couple times a year and top 3" shoveled out. The nesting boxes are covered in pine shavings and I use a small shovel to clean them and refill as needed. If my eggs get dirty I rinse them with water to clean. I know it can remove that protective layer but we use them fast enough. My chickens free range all day and are cooped at night so that cuts down on some mess too.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses! I'll experiment to see which one works for me.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Right after I was complaining (again!) about wet chicken poop I decided to switch feeds. I switched to Naturewise layer pellets and their poop is much firmer and the coop is much drier than it was. I was feeding either Agway or Blue Seal layer pellets. Just thought i'd share.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh! I just might try that! Thanks.


----------

